

How can we stop the design thieves? - danw
http://elliotjaystocks.com/blog/archive/2008/how-can-we-stop-the-thieves/

======
dgabriel
I honestly don't think there's any way to stop people from "stealing," designs
like these. It happens to many designers, and it sucks, but the choices are:

\- be angry, but flattered, and let it go

\- sue them for copyright infringement if applicable

If you're a designer or an artist, you take that risk. Look at it this way: if
your work is good enough to steal, then you're doing pretty well. If you keep
working hard, maybe Apple will rip you off:
[http://www.engadget.com/2007/07/05/apples-little-problem-
wit...](http://www.engadget.com/2007/07/05/apples-little-problem-with-ripping-
off-artists/)

------
sanj
I wonder if there are security games to play with javascript.

Have the CSS encrypted in some non-trivial way. Have the JS decrypt it after
querying a server for a key. You could do the same with images, or a least
their file names.

The query could include a token associated with the machine that served the
page, and only the correct tokens would get the correct key.

Just a thought.

------
lyime
After reading a few of his blog posts I think he needs to move on. Design is
something that is always going to be copied. Especially good designs, he
should be proud that people love his designs and copy it or modify it. Well
obviously it is not ok if someone rips of the entire site, but inspired
designs is never a bad thing. just my opinion.

------
webwright
Interesting technical question, but a bad business one.

How does swiped design/css impede your business's ability to prosper?

------
kingnothing
They say "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery." I guess this guy
disagrees.

------
tel
Title typo?

~~~
danw
fixed

~~~
brlewis
It still says "thieves", but the linked article is about plagiarists.

------
atlacatl
I'm Apple had this discussion. I'd say just relax...

